# Android pointer position



## Maxim6394 (15. Apr 2012)

ich bin ziemlich die niete in einfacher mathematik und will jetzt bei einer android app die pointer position in einer variable speichern.
es soll aber nicht nur die pointer position speichern, sondern auch 2 andere variablen mit einbeziehen.
das eine ist die x und y position des levels, die werden immer verändert wenn der spieler sich bewegt.
das andere ist die variable groundY, die sich nicht verändert. groundY benutze ich als ausgangspunkt für die positionierung von objekten, indem ich deren position von groundY subtrahiere.

das ganze soll dazu gut sein, um mir die position im level anzuzeigen, damit ich objekte besser positionieren kann ohne so viel ausprobieren zu müssen.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Apr 2012)

Und die frage?


----------



## Maxim6394 (16. Apr 2012)

wie geht das?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2012)

verschoben, umbenannt,

nicht dass ich helfen könnte bei Android, aber Tipp:
deine Frage klingt unnötig allgemein, es ist nicht erkennbar ob du überhaupt in Java irgendwas kannst 
(deine fast 100 anderen Postings lassen aber bisschen was erhoffen),
ob es dir überhaupt möglich ist, in Android irgendein Fenster zu öffnen usw. (ich vermute dass es eine GUI ist)

poste doch jede Menge dazugehörigen Code, welcher schon irgendwas zeichnet, Listener für die Maus/ sonstige Bedienelemente,
irgendwelche breiten Grundlagen, wenn nur noch 10 von 100 Zeilen fehlen,

zwar wird man dann sicher auch sagen können dass du für die letzten 10 erstmal ne Idee haben solltest,
aber wenn alles fehlt kann man ja wirklich nur (oder: auch) so komisch fragen wie die ersten Antworten hier

nicht schlecht wäre auch eine gedankliche Transformation von Android zum verbreiteteren JFrame mit MouseListener oder einem Konsolenprogramm, falls denkbar


----------

